# 13 French Soldiers Killed in Mali



## tomahawk6 (24 Dec 2019)

Two helos collided in Nov. killing 13 personnel.RIP 

https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/26/africa/french-soldiers-mali-helicopter-crash/index.html


----------

